# Grizzly 0463 Stalling



## JPower6210 (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi Folks-  I have an older 0463 that I bought used-  I have just started doing some projects and running into a stalling issue, typically while drilling.  I was drilling tonight with a 3/8 drill, freshly sharpened.  I am not applying too much pressure, and I am clearing the chips regularly.  I was drilling steel and had drilled a pilot as well.  The chips are coming off evenly and are not colored.  The issue is that I got a number of stalls-  the motor stops.  The fault light does not come on, and I don’t have to reset, I just have to turn the direction switch off and back on and the mill starts right back up.  The other “symptom” I am seeing is that the speed control does not seem very linear.  Is this just a limitation of the mill?  Or should I be looking at something that needs to be fixed.  Thanks!

JP


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 13, 2019)

Is yours equipped with the 2 speed gear head?  If so, maybe try low gear.  I could see stalling a 3/4 HP motor with a 3/8 drill bit in steel.


----------



## JPower6210 (Jan 13, 2019)

It does have the two speed head and I was in low gear-  so I should not expect it to trip the fault light and have to reset the e stop button?  Just cycling the direction switch (from forward to off and back) seems to fix it-


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 13, 2019)

In that case maybe there is a controller issue.  Is it possible the machine is wired for 240V and you are running it on 120?


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 13, 2019)

OK, I just looked at the manual, it is only a 120V machine.  The first thing I would check is the motor brushes.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 14, 2019)

The current limit must be set to trip too early- check www.olduhfguy.com
mark

EDIT: Fixed broken link-Jim


----------



## higgite (Jan 14, 2019)

JimDawson said:


> OK, I just looked at the manual, it is only a 120V machine.  The first thing I would check is the motor brushes.


This ^^^^^. Yeah, I know, I'm a day late and a dollar short, but brushes was my first thought, too.

Tom


----------



## JPower6210 (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks all- I'll check the brushes first-


----------

